# Do you own a Champion, Generac or Yamaha?



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

If you do, Honda would like to meet and talk to you about your experiences with these competitive model generators. There is a financial incentive for your time if you can participate. This is a great opportunity to help shape the future of the next generation of Honda generators and your input and contributions are highly valued. 

Here are the locations and dates:

July 15-17 Chicago, IL & San Francisco, CA
July 18-19 Philadelphia, PA & Houston, TX
July 22-24 Tampa\Clearwater\Sarasota, FL & Boston, MA
July 25-26 Long Island/Manhattan, NY & Raleigh, NC

If you would like to participate, please send me an email (or PM) with the following information:

Name
daytime phone number
email address
location city
model(s) of generator(s) you use

My email is : [email protected] 

Thanks in advance for your help with this project.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I own a champion unit but don't live anywhere near the cities listed


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

tractornut said:


> I own a champion unit but don't live anywhere near the cities listed


This event is for face-to-face interviews. The survey teams will be expanding the process to get more input from customers, and it may include some online, telephone, or email. I'll be sure to post again any virtual opportunities for comments and suggestions here.

Thanks to all who have responded so far. 

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Robert Coats said:


> This event is for face-to-face interviews. The survey teams will be expanding the process to get more input from customers, and it may include some online, telephone, or email. I'll be sure to post again any virtual opportunities for comments and suggestions here.
> 
> Thanks to all who have responded so far.
> 
> ...


Cool I'll stay tuned for the opportunity


----------

